# Are there any alternative portions?



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

At a restaurant, one has a choice of selecting one portion (annos) of different foods (such as cheese, chicken). Usually there are 3-4 different portions, but sometimes there is only one portion available. How do I ask them if they have some other portions available?

Onko teille eri annos vaihtoehto?


----------



## Hakro

I would say "Eikö teillä ole muita vaihtoehtoja?"


----------



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

How do I say when I want to know if they have portions, other than what is already there?

"Eikö teillä ole muita vaihtoehtoja kuin saatavilla täällä" (?)


----------



## juahan

Hakro said:


> I would say "Eikö teillä ole muita vaihtoehtoja?"



The same said in a bit more polite way would be "Olisiko teillä muita vaihtoehtoja?".


----------



## juahan

Extra Virgin Olive Oil said:


> How do I say when I want to know if they have portions, other than what is already there?
> 
> "Eikö teillä ole muita vaihtoehtoja kuin saatavilla täällä" (?)



Eikö teillä ole täällä muita vaihtoehtoja saatavilla?

The word "kuin" is not suitable.

Personally, I would psopably say something like "Olisiko teillä myös jotain muita vaihtoehtoja saatavilla, kuin nämä tässä?".


----------

